# Größenlehre Angelhaken



## Spinnfischer84 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Größenlehre für Angelhaken, also einer Übersicht aus der man entnehmen kann welche Länge z.B. ein 3/0 Jighaken hat. Ich habe in einem Onlineshop 3/0 Jighaken bestellt, aber sie kommen mir viel zu groß vor (6,2cm lang). Gibt es eine Übersicht aus man entnehmen kann, wie lang (in cm) ein 3/0er Haken ist?

Vielen Dank =)


----------



## antonio (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Größenlehre Angelhaken*

es gibt solche tabellen aber hier ist es wie bei vielen andern sachen.
ein haken der größe 0/6 von hersteller a kann ne ganz andere größe als ein haken 0/6 von hersteller b haben.

antonio


----------



## MrFloppy (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Größenlehre Angelhaken*

die hakengröße hängt nicht von der schenkellängeab, sondern vom abstabd zwischen hakenspitze und hakenschenkel.

richtig ist auch, dass haken gleicher nummerngröße, zb. 4er haken, von zwei herstellern unterschiedlich groß sind.


----------



## Kegelfisch (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Größenlehre Angelhaken*

Hallo Spinnfischer84#h
Bei www.bleigussformen.de gibt es eine Größendarstellung mit Maßen und bei HAKUMA sind die Katalogartikel (Haken,Wirbel,...) in 1:1 dargestellt . Uwe


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Größenlehre Angelhaken*

Nicht nur bei unterschiedlichen Herstellern, sogar bei Haken einer Firma findet man bei gleicher Hakengröße unterschiedlich große Haken.


----------



## magic feeder (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Größenlehre Angelhaken*

schau mal ob du bei irgendeinem gerätehändler die vmc hakenfibel bekommst.....da sind so ziemlich alle haken die man so braucht in originalgrösse abgebildet.....
da sich aber die verschiedenen hersteller über die grössen nicht ganz einig sind ist das auch nur ein anhaltspunkt...aber ein guter


----------

